
LinkedIn CEO On Why We Need More Than Facebook - kingsidharth
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/17/linkedin-vs-facebook/
======
d2viant
Has anyone out there found an actual use case for LinkedIn yet? I joined a
year ago and have yet to use it for anything other than accumulating more and
more professional connections. It's a well designed site, lots of connections
to be made, but I can't find myself doing much else with it. I'd love to hear
from somebody who thinks I'm missing an opportunity, but I don't find myself
ever logging into the site unless I receive an email asking to confirm a
connection request, is anybody else in the same boat?

It's not like Facebook where there is fresh content everyday (wall posts,
comments, etc.) and new things to see. They are albeit superficial, but at
least there's something drawing me back to the site everyday. I seem to get
none of that from LinkedIn.

~~~
olivolive
If you find out the name of someone who will be interviewing you, and they
have a LinkedIn profile, you'll find out their job title, and possibly their
whole resume. That should help you prepare for the interview.

Unless you're actively looking for a job (or are trying to hire someone) it's
probably not a site you go to every day.

------
olivolive
LinkedIn has done a good job of creating a social network for the professional
aspect of your life. You can have co-workers who you enjoy working with,
respect, like, but they still might not really be your friends.

But I think LinkedIn's success is partly because Facebook hasn't solved the
social context issue. Work vs. friends is very important, but there are also
differences in how we act with close friends vs acquaintances, friends vs.
family, or even close friends that we met at different points in our lives.
That would be a very difficult problem to solve cleanly, are there any social
networks that are trying?

~~~
rapind
I think this is a problem that will be solved by the users and not the
technology. User's will adapt to curbing what they put out there (especially
with everything being sold) and on the other side our opinions on what's
unprofessional etc. will relax.

There's way fewer companies that would consider a _keg stand_ as a sign of
unemployability than there were 20 years ago. In fact it would probably be
seen as social proof by many managers and someone they'd enjoy having around.

It'll sort itself out on the user side. Super complicated tools to manage your
profile information will never reach mass adoption.

------
Semiapies
"Because I don't get a cut of Facebook's income."

~~~
m0nastic
Yeah, this reads to me like "Pepsi CEO on why we need more than Coke".

------
lukeschlather
We need some way that social media can move beyond walled gardens.

~~~
michaelchisari
Yes, we do.

<http://opensource.appleseedproject.org>

